# Hilary Duff - Musik-Comeback nach Baby-Pause



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2011)

*Hilary Duff - Musik-Comeback nach Baby-Pause !!!​*
(hgm) Dass sich Babybäuche und Hauptrollen nicht recht vertragen, musste Hilary Duff vor kurzem schmerzlich erkennen . Doch die 24-Jährige lässt sich nicht entmutigen. Immerhin hat sie ja auch noch andere Talente.

Die will sie vor allem nach ihrer Schwangerschaft wieder ausleben: „Ich möchte wieder ins Musikstudio gehen und eine Platte aufnehmen. Das hatte ich eigentlich schon vor meiner Schwangerschaft vor.“ Trotz der großen Musik-Comeback-Pläne will sie es nach der Geburt ihres Kindes dennoch erst einmal langsam angehen.

„Wenn mein Sohn dann da ist, werde ich natürlich noch eine kleine Auszeit nehmen und mich ganz und gar darauf konzentrieren, eine gute Mutter zu sein. Doch danach sehe ich keinen Grund, warum ich kein Album aufnehmen und auf Tour gehen kann. Das wird sicherlich alles noch eine Weile dauern, aber ich freue mich riesig drauf.“

Doch auch bis dahin wird es sicherlich nicht ruhig um die werdende Mutter. Momentan promotet Hilary ihren zweiten Roman „Devoted“. Für ein drittes Buch wird sich während der Schwangerschaft sicherlich auch Zeit finden und bestimmt auch für das Songschreiben.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Okt. 2011)

da können wir ja einiges erwarten


----------



## Punisher (8 Jan. 2012)

ich freu mich drauf


----------

